# Root & Angel Tank



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Please see my new driftwood layout in a 2 side tank:

Side 1:









Side 2:









some corners:




























Informations:

-Tank: 100x40x60H

-Material: drift wood & tiger rock

-Plants: Microsorum pteropus sp. ; cryptocoryne sp. ; Crinum calamistratum; Vesicularia sp.; Bolbitis Heudelotii; Anubias sp.

-Fishes: Pterophyllum altum; Trichopsis vittata

Thanks,


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful setup. It looks very natural and looks and I love the double sided views.


----------



## Csl (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice. What are those small plants in the fore ground of side two?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Csl said:


> Very nice. What are those small plants in the fore ground of side two?


That is _echinodorus aquatica_, I've kept them several years


----------



## Csl (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> That is _echinodorus aquatica_, I've kept them several years


I like it. where can you get it. I can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of my altum in this tank, they are over one year old:





































.



























.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Some more pics of plants in my tank

Anubias congensis 









Cryps. crispatula, anubias, ferns và and moss on wood









Crinum calamistratum 









X'mass moss on rock & wood 









In the middle of the tank!


----------



## nicewicz (May 16, 2010)

Really fantastic tank. Your rock work is superb! I really like your use of Crinum calamistratum. It is not a plant that is utilized enough in Nature Aquarium layouts. My Crinum calamistratum is not nearly as beautiful as yours - what is the secret to making it so bushy?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Nicewicz: I feel that the crinum must be located alone at the focal point so we can see all their appearance. I put that brush there for 1 year with very low nutrition and there are many babies around...
Thanks,


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Drooling! What is your inspiration?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

The final shot of this tank:









Thanks,


----------

